# PASSED NREMT with 120 questions!!



## nelz19456 (Feb 28, 2014)

This is my first post on EMTLIFE.COM but I've been reading the material on here for months. I decided I wouldn't make an account until I passed the test. The first time around I pulled an all nighter because I had a rare infection from my wisdom teeth and couldn't sleep. The test was early in the morning and I went in and just felt i BOMBED it. It went to 120 questions but I read that there was still the possibility of passing. Sure as s*** I checked later that afternoon and I FAILED. I was mad because a lot of questions had NOTHING to do with what we covered in the class so I signed up for a paid subscription to EMTPREP.COM and started off getting like 15% on the tests. About 2 months later and many tests later I got my averages up to around the 70% range on their "study tracker." Mind you this is an accumulative average so by the end I was getting at least 70% or higher on most of the tests until I felt that in order to raise the cumulatives any higher it would be a waste of time. Anyway I took the test for the 2nd time last night, made sure I signed up for a test in the evening this time 5:30 PM. I felt really prepared and was expecting to get shut off around 70-80 questions like most people on these sites had reported passing at. NOPE got the full 120 questions AGAIN but to my surprise I checked this morning and PASSED!!!!!!!! THANK GOD!! I was starting to get really discouraged. But thanks to this website and reading the posts it gave me the drive to keep going. It also made me feel better reading about people with similar experiences so I vowed to post a thread on here once I passed to encourage anybody else to keep going and don't worry about the number of questions it stops you at. It didn't provide me with a breakdown of the results like when I failed (when I failed I only passed 1 category). I also got a couple repeat questions but I answered the same answer for both. I don't remember the question so I can't say if it was right or wrong. All I know is whatever secret algorithm they have concocted for these tests is extremely tough to crack because nobody has. Anyways, thanks again for the posts and I hope this post gives someone else the drive to keep going!!

EDIT: This was for the EMT-B and I took it in Wisconsin


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 28, 2014)

:::slow clap:::

Good job man. Congrats. 

And I'm assuming you're talking about the EMT test (formerly EMT BASIC) correct?


----------



## nelz19456 (Feb 28, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> :::slow clap:::
> 
> Good job man. Congrats.
> 
> And I'm assuming you're talking about the EMT test (formerly EMT BASIC) correct?


Thanks man! Yup emt basic. I took it in Wisconsin as well


----------



## Torzv (Feb 28, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

I recently passed my NREMT test in January, I passed with 119 questions with about 20 minutes remaining on the timer. I went out of the test feeling like I failed but what do you know five hours I received an email congratulating me.


----------



## nelz19456 (Feb 28, 2014)

Torzv said:


> I recently passed my NREMT test in January, I passed with 119 questions with about 20 minutes remaining on the timer. I went out of the test feeling like I failed but what do you know five hours I received an email congratulating me.


that's awesome! Do you know if we have to fill out any additional forms? I think we do....


----------



## Torzv (Feb 28, 2014)

For Wisconsin, you need to go to the Wisconsin e-licensing page and fill out an application to apply for your state license. If you are affiliated with a service you will need to also fill out a local credentialing agreement after you receive your state license. After you have received your state license be sure to print it out. Also, NREMT should send you a big yellow envelope in the mail within the next two or three weeks.


----------



## nelz19456 (Feb 28, 2014)

Torzv said:


> For Wisconsin, you need to go to the Wisconsin e-licensing page and fill out an application to apply for your state license. If you are affiliated with a service you will need to also fill out a local credentialing agreement after you receive your state license. After you have received your state license be sure to print it out. Also, NREMT should send you a big yellow envelope in the mail within the next two or three weeks.


thanks!!


----------



## ZachJCH (Mar 23, 2014)

Great job! I would have freaked out reaching 120 questions.


----------



## SoutheastEMT (Mar 25, 2015)

I reached 120 today. Thanks for sharing the positivity!


----------



## eliszf (Jul 29, 2015)

Just took my test this morning, had 120 questions... still don't know if I passed or not...


----------



## eliszf (Aug 2, 2015)

passed with 120 questions!


----------



## tydek07 (Aug 2, 2015)

eliszf said:


> passed with 120 questions!


 Congrats!


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

I failed mine at 120 questions, taking it again this morning. I'm surprised they made you go 120 questions your first time only passing one category? I thought they shut you off early if you totally bomb it and have no chance to recover. Anyway congrats, if I go 120 again I'll be nervous but I'll probably be nervous with any amount of questions I get.


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Well.. Mine just went 70 or 71 questions. I guess I would have to of had failed pretty bad to fail at that range? But I don't feel like I passed..


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Well found out that I did actually pass with 70 questions. I also failed before that with 120, so it is true not to worry about the number of questions!


----------



## sam047 (Aug 6, 2015)

SoutheastEMT said:


> I reached 120 today. Thanks for sharing the positivity!



I took it on Tuesday, got 120 questions. I felt awful about it, but passed!


----------



## eliszf (Aug 8, 2015)

sam047 said:


> I took it on Tuesday, got 120 questions. I felt awful about it, but passed!


congrats!!


----------



## Tillyemt (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats!!! To all that passed I also went all the way to 120 questions and I was for certain that I had failed, but I checked this morning and I passed!!!!


----------



## eliszf (Sep 8, 2015)

Tillyemt said:


> Congrats!!! To all that passed I also went all the way to 120 questions and I was for certain that I had failed, but I checked this morning and I passed!!!!


congrats!!!


----------



## ems4240 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sup guys, i just took my nremt b test and got to question 120. I held the highest grade during the semester and passed all tests with flying colors 
(though it may mean nothing). I walked out of that testing room absolutely devastated. It literally felt like i just got *****d over. I knew i had failed. I wished i had gotten an answer saying i failed right away rather than waiting (which was the hard part).. I didnt sleep at all thay night, woke up to check my grade and i passed !!! My cert will be delivered by mail in 3 days, im beyond excited! Its almost too good to be true. 

If anyone reaches question 120 do NOT be discoursged. Keep a level head throughout the test and dont give up. I read over a few of these comments before i got my results and it helped ease my mind a little.

Thanks guys !


----------



## EMSComeLately (Dec 11, 2015)

From what I understand, some are selected at random to answer all questions and not have the adaptive testing. Maybe that was the case for you.

Congratulations!


----------



## ChrisC5928 (Jan 4, 2016)

Took my test this evening and got 120 questions.... I feel like I failed I can't wait to find out


----------



## AlexandraMay3155 (Aug 23, 2018)

I got 116 questions and I'm feeling nervousWell ****. I had a question about gram-negative bacillus, tratology of fallot, and another about Creutzfeldt–Jakob disease. I had absolutely no idea. Hoping for the best!


----------

